# Mount Isa Herping



## NicG (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm currently working in Mount Isa and I was wondering, on the off chance that I get some free time:
a) where are the best places to look for reptiles?
b) what is the best time of day to look for reptiles?
c) what reptiles are most likely to be found?

Cheers,
Nic


----------



## eipper (Oct 19, 2014)

Contact Ryan Francis - Clopo on here great bloke and spends a fair bit of time there just drink plenty of water!


----------



## clopo (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice words there mate, cheers. Flick me a message nic and I'll see how I can help. I'm in Isa now half way through a swing.


----------



## butters (Oct 19, 2014)

How long you in the Isa for Nic? I'm usually working around the Isa too. Currently in the curry but I will be back there at some stage.


----------



## NicG (Oct 19, 2014)

Will do Clopo. 

Went out to a granite block graveyard (not my call, though it was kinda cool) and the only reptile I came across was this little dude. Any idea who he is?

I'm probably ... hopefully ... only in town for a few more days. I really should have created this thread a couple of weeks ago ...!


----------



## clopo (Oct 19, 2014)

Can't see a pic mate. I'll have a guess and say Gehyra robusta though if you went out at night.


----------



## NicG (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, helps if I include the photo ...!

Only I don't seem to be able to. When I try to upload it, I get told that it's not a valid image file, which is weird because I've uploaded heaps of photos before. It's an 800kb JPG file. I've tried making it smaller (400kb) and also PNG, but I keep getting the same error message. 

Anyway it was a small predominantly grey dragon, one of two I saw out just before sunset. Based on photos and distribution maps in AROD, I'd say it was an uncolourful Central Military Dragon (Ctenophorus isolepis).


----------



## eipper (Oct 20, 2014)

Female caudicinctus without seeing it


----------



## clopo (Oct 20, 2014)

Diporiphora sp.


----------

